# What Age were your Cats/Kittens?



## MidnightSparkle (Apr 11, 2012)

What age were your cats or kittens when you adopted them? 

I am considering not adopting the little ones that are 4 weeks or even three months again, but perhaps older like 8 months to 2 years. 

Also, has anyone adopted a mother cat with a kitten? What was the experience like?


----------



## orrymain (Dec 9, 2011)

Orry was 8 weeks old when I adopted him.


----------



## Mimosa (Dec 2, 2010)

Our first two cats were 7 weeks old when we adopted them. Of course that was way too young to leave their mom. Our second pair were 13 and 16 weeks old when we adopted them, they were clearly better siocialised and far more ready to leave their moms. If I were to get a kitten again I would like it to stay with its (tame) mom for 16 weeks to give it the best start possible.

Right now we've got some fosters that were already several months old when we got them and they are just as close to us as the younger kittens that we've fostered. We've also fostered two 1.5 year olds recently, they were still young and very playful and it was clear to their owners what their character was like. 

In nature there is a point where the mother cat drives her sons away, most often after 16 weeks, this is a mechanism to prevent inbreeding. If enough food is available the female kittens stay with the mother, often for years. If I was thinking about adopting a mother cat and kitten I would pick a female kitten for that reason. It works best when both cats get spayed, differences in spay status can also mean a different in social status between cats and cause friction.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

The youngest cat I ever found or adopted was 7 months, the oldest was 1.5 years old. I tend to like adult cats better as they are more calm and their personalities are already developed so you know what you are getting.


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

The first cat i adopted was estimated at 1.5 yrs old when i got him. He was an amazing cat. The second we got at 5 months, he is only 10 months now and still acts and looks like a kitten. Also an awesome cat. Adopting an older cat is great because they know you have rescued them and they will reward you with lots of love and devotion. Kittens arent as aware of whats happening.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

I have 6 cats in my life. Aside from the first one that we took away from her cat mom at 2 month old (should know better), all else are from breeders. They all left their cat mom when they are at least 12 weeks old.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I've adopted two cats in my life, both of whom were just under 2 years old when we adopted them. I like that age -- they're past the kitten and teenager stage, you don't have to go through getting them spayed or neutered, and you can just settle in and figure out their personality that much faster.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

My cats were:

Azalia was 1
Egypt was 2
Lacey was 6 months
Sasha was 12 weeks

Azalia and Lacey were the easiest to transition to home life. Egypt used to be a street cat so she had some initial challenges like knocking over the garbage can to eat out of it, some serious food aggression, and bullying the other cats. Sasha has always been very sweet, but since he wasn't socialized properly, even today, he is very skittish.

From experience, the best age to adopt is around the 1 year cut-off. Their personalities are already defined, they are young enough to be very adaptable, and they are already spayed/neutered. You get all the benefits of a young cat (longevity, energy level, etc.) along with all the pluses of adopting an adult cat.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Zenobi was said to be nine, and Missy was supposed to be eight, but I suspect she was a little older, maybe also nine, or perhaps ten


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

Miss M and her sister that Miss O, who was adopted by my mom as soon as she was healthy, came to me in September at an estimated 3-4 weeks (dumped on the doorstep, not intentionally adopted that young), so they are approximately 8 months old.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

lets see. Sherbert, squeek , and Paws were all born at my house when their mom was tossed out of a car pregnant. They stayed with mom until she was rehomed as a barn cat 9 months later. I lost all 3 between the years of 2011 and 2013. at good old ages.

Archie was adopted from a shelter at the age of 3 years. 

Patches came to me as a stray at the age of 1.5.

Gypsy came to me as a Foster at around 11- 12 weeks non socialized(but to sick to want to fight it), but she adapted fast and is now a very social kitty. So I assume she was an oops litter that was separated at a younger age then abandoned not a feral.

Pepper and Jack were born at my house to a Siamese that escaped a BYB (kitten mill in this case) situation and ended up at my home til she could be rehomed.


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

Otis was around 3 years old when I adopted him. He is my heart kitty :>
Buddy was just over 1 year old and Caspian was 2 years old when I adopted them.
Otis was close to 5 years old when I adopted the other two, the rransitions for all of them were remarkable easy! I'd say I chose well. Personalities are all different, but no one insists on being "top dog".lol


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Gatito was around 8 weeks when we found him. He was in such bad shape he looked like a 4 month old kitty.

Then we adopted Sun from a strange lady that had like 15 cats and kittens, and refused to fix her cats... Sun was around 7 weeks old. We miss her everyday...

Then we found Chikis, who was 4 weeks old, at most 5.

Then, we found 5 kittens from the same mother (Chikis' mom) who were all 4 weeks old, maybe less. We kept Rulos from that litter. We trapped mom, fixed her and released her back. Kittens were all adopted.

And Ice, he was 6 weeks old, infected with ringworm and in desperate need of being isolated and treated.

So all of them were, somehow, rescued from a nasty situation. All of them have some behavioral characteristics that could be related with them being separated from mom at such early age. Poor babies!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Not sure I should bother since I might be one of the people you were wanting to put on ignore/block. :wink

MowMow was 4 years old when I adopted him. He was the perfect first cat. He taught me all that I need to know on how cats should be treated.

I got Shepherd Book @ 5 or 6 months old and he taught me that I don't ever want another kitten. It's too expensive paying for the stuff they break, food they steal and stuff they ruin.


----------



## MidnightSparkle (Apr 11, 2012)

MowMow said:


> Not sure I should bother since I might be one of the people you were wanting to put on ignore/block. :wink
> 
> MowMow was 4 years old when I adopted him. He was the perfect first cat. He taught me all that I need to know on how cats should be treated.
> 
> I got Shepherd Book @ 5 or 6 months old and he taught me that I don't ever want another kitten. It's too expensive paying for the stuff they break, food they steal and stuff they ruin.


MowMow that's so not true. I wasn't even thinking of ignoring/blocking you.

I'm thinking of a getting two maybe 8 months and older, would be better for some reason.

You said MowMow was four years old. Was MowMow playful, and affectionate?


----------



## MidnightSparkle (Apr 11, 2012)

KittehLuv'n said:


> Otis was around 3 years old when I adopted him. He is my heart kitty :>
> Buddy was just over 1 year old and Caspian was 2 years old when I adopted them.
> Otis was close to 5 years old when I adopted the other two, the rransitions for all of them were remarkable easy! I'd say I chose well. Personalities are all different, but no one insists on being "top dog".lol


Since you have cats of various ages, are any of your cats affectionate and playful?


----------



## MidnightSparkle (Apr 11, 2012)

kittywitty said:


> The youngest cat I ever found or adopted was 7 months, the oldest was 1.5 years old. I tend to like adult cats better as they are more calm and their personalities are already developed so you know what you are getting.


Can they still be playful and affectionate eventhough they are more calm? That's what I'm concerned a bout.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Personally, I think these two things have more to do with personality than age. The kitten is very affectionate and loves to be petted, but he's not a big one for being hugged or kisses. MowMow LOVES when I pick him up and kiss his face and head. He starts purring and drooling like crazy. Also, MowMow is not so busy destroying things, stealing things, and racing around like a maniac that he has the time to cuddle and love on me.

The kitten is crazy playful and into everything. There aren't enough toys in the world for him to play with. However if I drag a toy in front of MowMow or tickle my fingers at him he goes all sassy pretty darn quick. MowMow plays a LOT, it's just easier to switch him off and he doesn't play by himself. He wants to chase the kitten (who still hides when he gets like that) or play chase with me (the more reliable playmate) at least once a day, especially this time of year with the weather turning nice and the windows open.


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

I adopted Mia at the animal protective league when she was just 7 weeks old. She had been spayed the week before and was current on shots. I had to take her in for a couple more later.

I'm considering adopting another cat. I'm thinking of a senior.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Most were 12-14 weeks old, Charlotte was 9 months as that's the earliest she was allowed into the country.


----------



## sandyrivers (Apr 9, 2012)

*My cats ages*

Hi,

Ok, let's time travel a bit...

My first rescue cat was Tonali, she was 3 weeks old. She was rescued in-extremis and it was uncertain according to the vet if she would live. Tonali is now a month short of turning 5 years old...

My second rescue was Elphin, 4 weeks old. He was alone with his sibling, as his mother never came back (someting must have happened to her), as she was a feral cat who had two kittens under a bbq in my alley. Elphin's sibling was adopted by other nice neighbours. Elphin turned 4 years old on April 21st!

My 3rd rescue was Stibule, she came to my door in late December 2009, she was about 8 months old at the time. She stayed in the kitty condos I made for the feral cats of my alley on my patio. 
By February, it was obvious she was pregnant, so I took her in and she had 4 kittens in my house, I kept all of them. Stibule is still with me and thriving, as well as her 4 kittens. And of course, took the whole family to get spayed neutered vaccinated when the time came.

My 4th rescue is Chipcat -Filou, she is an Ocicat that was thrown on the street like a vulgar piece of garbage by some neighbours who moved out in the middle of the night... She was 8-9 months old at the time. Hearing her meow and call out for help in the rain and chilly weather, I went to get her, even tho I already had 7 cats... Chipcat-Filou has been with me for almost one year now, and is the sweetest, cuddliest cat there is; she likes to get into my shirt and sleep there, as well as snuggling under the blanjets with me.

So really, there is no ideal age at which to rescue/adopt a cat... 
If they are very young, like Elphin and Tonali, they may need extra care, if they are a bit older, they may need extra time...
Down the line, there is no way to tell what age is the best to adopt/welcome a cat...they usually just show up...and the rest is up to you!

sandyrivers


----------

